# Can anyone help me?



## Dannyboy (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a pt53wxj and I want to be able to hook my laptop up to it. I can't find the right cables. Is it possible to just convert my laptop from vga to rca?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This thread needs to be moved but I will chime in anyhow.

Welcome to the Shack Denny.
The issue with converting the VGA to rca is that you will loose so much quality that its not really worth it. You would be best off getting an adapter that goes from VGA to HDMI (does the display have HDMI in?


----------

